# Help with 3-Truck Shay



## Cab1 (Jul 26, 2009)

I have a Bachmann Spectrum 3-Truck Shay with DCC. When I put the loco on my test track, it shorts out - I'm using a Digitrax Super Chief "XTRA". When I touch +/- wires from a DC pact to the wheels of the Shay it runs, but the headlight doesn't light up. Has anyone had this problem? How can I fix it?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

First put it on a program track and see if you can read the decoder.
If you can not read the decoder that might be because of the sound.
Set CV 125 to 1 to reset it to factory setting.
Does sound work when on the DC?
Shay headlight is very dim on DC.
Set only one truck set on the live rail at a time put a piece of paper under the others.
Is it new or did you get it used?
Provide picture of the bottom.


----------



## Cab1 (Jul 26, 2009)

It's a new Loco. I can't put it on the program track - it shorts out power to the track, so I can't read the CV's. There must be something wrong with the decoder because it runs when I touch +/- wires from a DC pact to any of the truck sets. I hate to have to pull this thing apart, but I guess that's gonna have to happen. What decoder should I replace it with?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

well, without seeing it in person i can only blame the decoder. or lack of decoder ...


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

If it's new why would you take it apart???
If it's broke take it back where you got it, it's under warranty!
I've been doing DCC installs for years and a shay is one of the hardest to work on, and I wouldn't want to work on mine!!
When You put DC to the wheels does the sound work?
You need to give me a picture of the bottom of your engine for me to give you some better answers!
Did you try and isolate each set of trucks to see if maybe one set is backwards, it happens!hwell:


----------

